# Lenar Tractors



## mongoose_1

Has anyone heard of Lenar tractors? I found a dealer for them today here in La. It seems these are chinese tractors with backing from Ford and Isuzu (their claim).

Just wondering if someone else has used or know any information about This brand. 

Their website is: 

http://lenarusa.com


----------



## HarryG

Greetings Mongoose_1 and welcome to Tractorforum.com
The subject of Lenar tractors if slim as far as I can tell. 
I believe there was or is a "partnership" so to speak with Ford & Izuzu but don't take that for gospel. Yes it is a China tractor but I don't remember which China manufaturer was involved as there are many.
There was a guy that posted here a while ago as well as many other sites about his dissatisfaction with 3(?) Lenar tractors he had. 
Thats all I know. I'll include the specific topic thread for you to review.
Regards, HarryG

Lenar thread


----------



## mitch

Lenar tractors are built by Jiangling tractor Co of China. When I bought it new I was also told that Ford was involved in them but have not been able to conferm that I have a 2005 model 274 This tractor has Been a problem sense the frist time I used it Was in the shop on several occasions For a overheating problem now it is back in the shop again for the overheating problem. but this time has a cracked head on it and warrenty will not cover it because warenty is expired The tractor only has 144 hours on it and sense frist time I used it could only run it around half hour to fourty five minuts before it gets hot. Have talked to other people that have this tractor and they have the same problem. So my answer is no I would not recommend anyone buy one of them. is anyone else on this forum having the same problem with it


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Mitch. Thanks for the candid feedback and sorry to hear of the problems you are having. Has your dealer indicated to you what he plans to do in order to get your tractor running again?


----------



## Patrick Webb

Hello guys,

I still have tractor number 4 and I am still having overheating problems as well. The company did not stand up to their word and all I can do is try to live with the problems I have and educate those out there to never buy a lenar. However the overheating problem has taught me how to do the most work in the least amount of time since the tractor cant be ran more than 30 minutes. I got banned too by the way off of tractorbynet because apparently the moderator of the board is in line with the dealers or he is a dealer himself. I cant believe the SOB banned me for speaking the truth. Mitch, if you were the one that called me, I would like you to call me again. We can chat about a major sollution to our ordeals. Thanks Patrick Webb


----------



## Live Oak

Patrick, don't feel left out in the cold brother. That bunch of snobs and idiots over on tbn did the same thing to me as well before I found this place. 

We're glad to have you! Feel free to speak your mind.


----------



## Patrick Webb

Thank you TF Admin,

You know, there are alot of guys on here and the other sites that have offered great advice and Chip Uren showed himself to be one good man of good character in offering to help me out. The only problem with his offer is that he is over 500 miles away. I have done some repairs on the tractor as in welding the seat that broke due to bad design, re welding and fabricating a new mount for the FEL because it failed due to the manufacturer saving a few pennies by using 1/4 inch plate rather than 3/8. What I was writing on TBN was the truth and I actually was trying to give some good advice to a person having trouble with the starter on their Lenar. 

Alot of people think I am lieing about the tractors, that I abused them, that I am ignorant or stupid. Some think that I was out for revenge. Well, that wasn't true then, at that time, I just wanted what I paid for. I paid for a new tractor under warranty and an extended warranty. When I was willing to drive to Indiana to have it serviced and the fella told me he didn't sell it, so he doesn't have to work on it. I flipped. That was when I made the choice that I will do all I can do to make sure no Lenars are sold anywhere near me and there is a fella in Tx that I am currently working with to get our tractors fixed. Yes, it is after the warranty, but the issues are documented all over the net where I didn't get the service or support that I was entitled to. There is no excuse for the treatment I recieved from Lenar and therefore I look at myselfe as just educating the public so they can make an informed decision if they want to do business with this company. I know I have hit them in the pocket book but I wont be happy until they are no longer imported into the states. By the way, my tractor only has 341 hours on it. That is not alot of use if you figure how long I have had it. In this period of time I have changed the oils 5 times. Every spring I change the fluids in all my machines. That is why I get upset if someone says I abuse my equipment. 
I dont know why Bird erased my posts, they were on topic and they were true. I know why he banned me, he doesn't like being called an @#$ @#$%. I dont like being censored either. This is why I feel he is behind the dealers, how great it is to moderate a board like this where you can erase any bad comments about a tractor that you may be selling. The forum should contain any true statements about any tractor or dealership. Not just against his competitors. 

Now I have heard that Mahindra bought Lenar. I am hoping that this is true, there is a Mahindra dealer just down the road from me. I hope to see a Lenar in his fleet. I will have a place that will work on this thing, otherwise, I think I will be making a road trip. The tractor is in desperate need of a good mechanic. I am researching this right now. Mabee I can get the parts and service I need from them. 

Well thanks again TF Admin. I will try to be informative and polite on here. 

Patrick Webb
1 734 439 0686


----------



## Live Oak

Patrick,

Chip comes highly recommended. If Chip says he thinks he can fix it or make it right, I'm betting he can and will. 500 miles is a long way to drive but might just be worth it to get things straightened out. 

It just amazes me that folks don't see the amount of censorship that goes on over on TBN. Seems like all or nearly all the posts and threads are "Stepford Wife" perfect. The subject matter content is mostly milque toast and boring as far as I am concerned. 

I do my best to accomodate all points of view. I just ask that they be kept civil and within some modicum of reason.


----------



## DrRamby

*Lenar Tractor*

I bought a new Lenar almost 2 years ago and have had nothing but problems. It's back in the shop now. The salesperson at the dealer told me that they were "good little tractors" and "we rarely ever get one back in for repairs". Mine broke down just a couple of weeks after I bought it with a clutch problem. Then the four wheel drive went out, the shuttle shift broke, and now the hydraulics are out. The service manager told me that these problems happen to almost every one of them. To make matters worse the warranty only has 2 more months on it. Fortunately I live in Texas and we have a consumer protection law called Texas Deceptive Trade Practices Act. I tried to work with the dealer to put me into another brand of tractor and they wouldn't help so I hired an attorney. The attorney has just sent them a letter with intent to sue. If they refuse to help we will settle the matter in court. According to the law, I can sue them for three times the economic loss (3 x $11,900 = $35,700) and mental anguish (undetermined) plus attorney fees and court costs. You may have the same law in your state but the statute of limitations is two years. If it goes to court I will try to remember to post the outcome but I'm sure it will be months down the road. For now, I will hopefully get my little piece of wothless crap fixed and if I baby it along maybe it will at least last until the warranty expires. 

Lloyd Ramby

[email protected]


----------



## Patrick Webb

*Lenar*

Hello Lloyd,

I wish Michigan had such a law. I damn sure would have used it three times over. Since Michigan does not have a lemon law for ag equiptment, I decided that the the net was the best place to go. I have tried to work with this company, and since I have not gotten satisfaction, my goal is to make sure I keep people talking about the experiences they are having with the company. Sooner or later, word of mouth will shut them down, mabee banks wont finance such a peice of junk, and consumers will be informed before making such a wastefull purchase. I know the info on the net has hurt Lenar, and I hope you get every dime out of the company. It would be nice to see a hungry lawyer file some sort of class action against this company. Out of curiosity, did you get your tractor from Rocky Philips there in TX. Did you get it from the North American Distributor or a second hand dealership. It would be nice to find out. Please let us all know how this goes for you. There are a few other unhappy owners there in TX, hopefully they will get with you. It is my ambition to relentlessly educate the consumers out there by keeping people talking about Lenar. The few good stories out there sound so fabricated and sweetened up, one has to wonder how much credit to give them. I wish you the best of luck.

Patrick D. Webb


----------



## ARTRAC

I don't know what the current status of Lenar as an importer of tractors is, but the factory in China that made Patricks tractor, Jaingling, was acquired by Mahindra about 3 years ago. They introduced the Mahindra 2525 this year. It is based on the Lenar 254II with synchro shuttle trans. They did make a lot of changes and it is not the same as the 274 unit Patrick has. My involvement with Lenar was very breif, they were the first line ARTRAC sold, we ordered 4 tractors, I retailed one and wholesaled 3. the one I retailed burned in a fire about a year later. We did replace the engine in that tractor under warranty due to excessive oil consumption. The other 3 are doing well last update I got from the dealer who retailed them. The orginal exclusive US importer of Jaingling tractors, Taskmaster/Mazama failed a couple years ago. The texas regional distributor took over USA distribution at that time and since the Jaingling factory was now a Mahindra plant, Lenar began importing tractors from DongFeng. DongFeng makes the Taskmaster brand and has for many years. I have heard rumors but do not currently know if Lenar is still in operation in Texas.

The engine used by Mahindra in the 2525 is made by thier former Jaingling plant and is based on the NJ385 used by Lenar in both the274 and 254II. (another Lenar owner has already determined that the starter is not interchangable) Mahindra claims to have made substantial improvments to the old "
Fengshou" tractor. I saw a Mahindra 2525 at a show in Tulsa and again in TUlare Calif. and many changes are obvious. I cant speak for mahindra as to wether they woule be willing to sell parts and or service tractors made prior to thier ownership of the factory. Mahindra did not buy Lenar, lenar is a USA brand name.

The original importer (Mazama) made a big deal of Ford's involvement in Jaingling. Jaingling continues to produce minivans and trucks in China and this is where the Ford connection is. It is questionable wehter Ford had any involvement in the tractor operations. I was once told that the president of the tractor factory was a son of the chairman of Jaingling and he studied in USA and worked for Ford here as part of his fast track to managment in Jaingling. He oversaw the tractor factory after it was taken over from the government (the old Feng Shou tractor).

At the time I offered to repair Patrick's tractor, Mazama was still in operation and we were still in communication concerning more tractors from them. We were just getting started back then and had time to do some extra things... If anyone is having trouble getting parts for lenar tractors made by DongFeng, I could probably help as we have a tie in with that factory now. I don't have any access to FS or Jaingling made parts any more. (I do have a couple FS274 mufflers still in stock).


----------



## Live Oak

Thanks for stopping by and posting some very interesting information Chip! :cheers: Seems like there is a lot of termoil and turnover in the Chinese tractor manufacturing world. Not unlike what occurred many years ago in the US.


----------



## ARTRAC

China is embracing capitalism. They are placing more and more state owned factories under private ownership and joint stock ownership. Today I got a phone call asking me if I had heard the Jinma was sold to Mahindra. It have heard that rumor for about a year now... I think many of the chinese brands will be absorbed by the international corporations. Case IH bought the Shanghai factory several years ago, John deere has bought two factories so far. Mahindra bought Jaingling and has been reported to be working on another acquisition (might be Jinma but no verifiable info on that). Like it or not, it is a world economy. I just hope chinese wages rise a lot before the "world wide average wage" goes into effect....


----------



## Down-Under

Artrac's post is true. Mahindra bought 51% of Jiangsu Yueda Yancheng Tractor Manufacturing Company, last August 18. Their brands are Jinma, Foton and EuroLeopard at least and the Indians also own a controling interest in FengShou and Mahindra China.

Lenar, was a name cobbled together by a US distributor and used in the UK, Australia, US and on a few in New Zealand until the name became more than a little bit tarnished. Mahindra bought out the other party's legal interest in respect to the name and quietly killed it... because of the baggage associated with it; except in Australia. Mahindra there (and in New Zealand), will not allow the local distributor to call a Mahindra, a Mahindra... (because they want the name reserved for Indian Mahindara's only, probably because of the likelyhood of these things ruining their name, I would guess) so he persists with Lenar. The NZ distributor is a bit more down to Earth and up-front and says it is "made by Mahindra".
But Mahindra can call it whatever they like... but a pig wearing lipstick; is still a pig. My Lenar, was/is unfit for any purpose (except scrap). In 19 months, my lenar has done only 20 hours work, because it was away being repaired for 15 months and is still away. If it could go wrong or break or disintegrate, it did and does and it seemed to shed parts like Autumn leaves. Part of the problem is that the bolt threads are so coarse, they don't do up properly and then quickly loosen.

Patrick Webb is absolutely right to protest because he and everyone else that shelled out hard earned cash to buy one of these sad excuses for a tractor, has been treated shamefully. Parts don't seem to exist anywhere and where they do, it is truely a miracle. If one orders parts on China and they actually arrive, no one seems to have any idea about how to fit them.
My Lenar and the shenanigans of the selling dealer (who couldn't seem to grasp the notion of a warranty and what it actrually meant), caused me so much stress, I had a heart attack. Like Patrick, I really wouldn't recommend either a Lenar or Mahindra.


----------



## RMD

*Lenar overheating*

Someone was talking about Lenar 274 overheating and got it fixed once. What
did they find,mine is overheating now.


----------



## Down-Under

I suppose you have done the usual rigmaroll... blown the dust out of the radiator core, cleaned the screen in front of the radiator... checked to make sure the radiator is full, fan belt properly tensioned and so on?

I found the radiator cap on my Mahindra ES254 to be "Michael-Mouse" and kept blowing the contents of the expansion tank out and onto the exhaust pipe

I found the radiator and screen seem to be very prone to being compleatly blocked by dust, clippings, seeds and rubbish blown up by the mower. The Mahindra "book of words" says to clean out with compressed air rather than water "because dust might turn into mud, and seeds might swell, which could be impossible to remove and ruin the radiator". The dust and rubbish will cause the engine to quickly overheat, especially on a hot day.

It might be worth checking the thermostat as well... put it in a saucepan with a thermometer and heat until the thermostat opens and check the opening temperature. Mine seemed to begin to open at something like 70 degrees C and was compleatly open at about 80 degrees C.

If none of the above, see if you can borrow a sniffer kit and radiator/cooling system pressure tester from a local mechanic and see if anything is revealed. Check the water pump before rolling up your sleeves and ripping the head off and make sure you have all the gaskets and any other parts actually in your hands, before you even think about beginning. Parts can be something of an issue!


----------



## joe36

*Lenar overheating*



RMD said:


> Someone was talking about Lenar 274 overheating and got it fixed once. What
> did they find,mine is overheating now.


The way i got to fixing the overheating problem is to replace the radiator with a similar size american ford tractor radiator. I researched the size and found the Ford 1910 radiator to be very close to the size but it was very expensive. I bought a Ford 5000 radiator on e-bay for 50 buck and went to work. I made it fit with minor modifications and bingo. Cool as the North Pole. Use it all day in the Texas 100 plus weather and it will not heat up. I kept the same radiator fan. Ford radiators are well made.


----------



## joe36

Scott-Hourigan co. in York, Nebraska (402)362-7711 has parts for Lenar Tractors.  Terry the sales person recently sold me some hydralic system gaskets and rings. [email protected]


----------



## jsass

*Lenar Tractors, and problems*

I have a 2003 Lenar 274 (27 horse, 4 wheel drive).
I see the problems people have had with their Lenars.
Here are my problems (Engine has always overheated).
Wiring to Starter motor is inadequate (I installed a relay switch)
Steering hydraulic cylinder rips out of front axle
( I installed a helicoil to solve this one)
I own 12 acres of property, 5 of which I need to maintain with the Lenar.
This is not tough duty, as the property is flat. I mostly have to mow, spread wood shavings (composted manure, very light horse manure with wood chips).
I also have to disk the riding arena.

Right now I have it at a mechanic to see if he can fix the engine.
It appears that Mahindra (India with factories in China) owns Lenar.

Question. Has anyone solved the Engine overheating problem, and is there a compatible motor I could install to solve this inadequate designed tractor overheating problem?


----------



## joe36

*Lenar overheating*



jsass said:


> I have a 2003 Lenar 274 (27 horse, 4 wheel drive).
> I see the problems people have had with their Lenars.
> Here are my problems (Engine has always overheated).
> Wiring to Starter motor is inadequate (I installed a relay switch)
> Steering hydraulic cylinder rips out of front axle
> ( I installed a helicoil to solve this one)
> I own 12 acres of property, 5 of which I need to maintain with the Lenar.
> This is not tough duty, as the property is flat. I mostly have to mow, spread wood shavings (composted manure, very light horse manure with wood chips).
> I also have to disk the riding arena.
> 
> Right now I have it at a mechanic to see if he can fix the engine.
> It appears that Mahindra (India with factories in China) owns Lenar.
> 
> Question. Has anyone solved the Engine overheating problem, and is there a compatible motor I could install to solve this inadequate designed tractor overheating problem?


Get that cheap radiator out and replace. See my previous posting. I ran my lenar for 3hrs yesterday on uneven and rocky soil. Pretty warm weather still here in Texas and the Ford radiator is keeping the engine on the cool side. Hope you did not blow a gasket. On my other posting is the name of the parts provider in Nebraska.


----------



## Down-Under

I suggest you write an angry E-mail to Mahindra India and demand an explanation for the rubbish sent out of their China enterprise. My guess is, their response will likely be about the same as the one that I got... "the tractors are sold ex works (to anyone prepared to buy one) packed in a crate, for about US$5,000, which represents remarkable value". You get what you pay for... unfortunately.

Go to Alibaba Manufacturer Directory - Suppliers, Manufacturers, Exporters & Importers or China Wholesale - Buy wholesale products from Chinese wholesalers on MadeInChina.com and have a look-see. There are hundreds of 25/27/30 Hp tractors for sale ex works, about US$5K.

Mahindra India tractors are remarkable tractors, with unremarkable pricing. Any of their tractors out of China, are unfortunately, extremely light duty machines. Maintained to death, you should get reasonable service however.


----------



## Down-Under

The link above is not the one I posted!
I gave two links...

Alibaba Manufacturer Directory - Suppliers, Manufacturers, Exporters & Importers

and 

China Wholesale - Buy wholesale products from Chinese wholesalers on MadeInChina.com


----------



## bushhog

I have a 2006 FS274. 
Guess I am lucky but never had any overheating problems and I worked this baby pretty hard. 
I did have some hydrolic seal issues but after they were changed 3 times, it went away. 
I had to replace the battery after 1.5 years but a heavy duty WalMart brand fixed that. 
I would like to know more about the starter wiring problem you noted. My starter clicks but does not turn the engine over. I suspected the bendix but wonder if the wiring is the issue. Is this the same symtom you had with the small wiring? How did you wire the relay? Which wires were small...the main from the battery?

I can get a new starter for $350 but thats a lot of money for a stater. I tried to match the Lenar part number with a car starter...may have a match with a 1268 2003 Ford Escape. It is $174...much better than paying $350. I will have to take mine to the parts house and see if they match side by side. 

I have one other problem that has me worried. Maybe someone has an answer for me. I used some off road fuel and it started knocking pretty loud. It cranks easy with a good push and does not run hot..oil pressure is good but the noise is worring me. Could it be the fuel?


----------



## jsass

*Lenar Tractors, and problems*

I have one, and I would never recommend them to anyone but my enemies.


----------



## Nickwelder

My only experience with these tractors was following a trail of oil coming from a huge puddle in the road leading to two pieces of tractor dragged into a field. It had completely snapped in half. :lmao:

The horsey owner was very miffed that I was too incompetent to weld it back together.  That was in the UK, maybe those in other countries are stronger.


----------



## jsass

*Lenar Overheating Solved*

Thanks Joe. I installed an ebay Ford 5000 tractor radiator, and the tractor runs fine. I ran it on Tuesday in 103 degree heat for a few hours, and it never ran hot.
Question. My alternator does not charge. I have to use a battery charger every few days. Does anyone have an alternative alternator suggestion?


----------



## Patrick Webb

Hello all,
I am still around and not any better off than before, other than I have just accepted the fact that I got duped into buying into the Lenar is just as good as Kabota campaign. I will say that the larger Mahindra tractors are good. My neighbor has one and has used it daily/weekly with out a single breakdown. He bought his just before I got my Lenar. The only thing I can say about the Mahindra dealer here is that he wont even look at the tractor when offered cash to fix it. Maybe he knows something that we all dont????? I do know that he does not and said he will not carry the small Mahindra Tractor that comes from Lenar. So I give him credit to the fact that he will not sell something that he does not have faith in. So buyers beware!!!! The Mahindra dealer here was Schetenhelms Farms, a large family farm that sells tractor parts and used to sell Mahindras.

I have been keeping up with the threads on Lenar Tractors, and I have been keeping track as to where the Lenar dealers are. There are still no Lenar dealers anywhere (300 mile radius) around me. I am proud of that fact, as I have said, there will be none, at least with out me parking mine in front of their dealership as to educate the customers into making the correct purchase, ie, a Lenar Tractor, or leasing 30 migrant workers equipped with shovels.

I still have the Lenar Tractor, the last of 4 replacements, sitting behind my barn. I can attest to all the problems that one could run into when purchasing one of these POS. This one has a problem with engine oil shooting out the power steering pump and of course hydraulic problems. When the tractor was running it was the laziest tractor I have ever seen, it acted very much the same as an unpaid or underpaid migrant worker, forced to work in a field of tomatoes. It would take a 30 minute break after every 15 minutes of half assed work done due to overheating. As far as the charging of the battery goes, LOL. Thank God for jumper cables and a good pickup truck.

The tractor is basically retired after a long life of only 400 and some hours, it is now out doing what it has always done the best. Looking pretty as decoy waiting for a real tractor to come along. It is frequented by the black birds and crows and they have claimed it as the best Chinese bird perch in this here land.

Due to the economy, I am moving my family south, (HINT) and we are selling everything from my welders to the 4 wheelers and boats, the only thing, I am keeping is this tractor. I am taking it along with me in hopes that there might be a Lenar Dealer near by that I can visit with, while the customers ask why the tractor doesn't run and has lemons all over it. It should make for a good conversation piece.

When you really look at my situation, 99% of you can understand my disgust for the Lenar Company. I bought the tractor and implements as a whole, with an additional $500.00 Fail Safe Warranty, and in 6 months, I ended up with 4 broken tractors, broken promises from the North American Lenar Distributor in Bonham Texas, and I am still stuck with the largest frigging paperweight anyone has ever seen. Pet rocks sell better than any Lenar tractor. I don't care what anyone buys, as long as it is not a Lenar. The divorce I went through with my first wife (10 yrs ago)was not as painful as the experience I had with Lenar.

Patrick D. Webb
1 734 934 8760


----------



## jsass

THanks, that fixed the overheating. FYI, my 2003 Lenar is now for sale, any offer. The engine works fine, the ignition switch is out. The loader is a Leon Loader, and works fine.

Basically, the tractor should be a good parts tractor at this point. If anyone is interested, email me at [email protected]


----------



## jasonsp74

*jiangling 274-1*

hi... im new here... i cant find where to post a thread...but I desperately need help with my wiring please! thank you


----------



## Down-Under

jasonsp74 said:


> hi... im new here... i cant find where to post a thread...but I desperately need help with my wiring please! thank you


Hello Jason,

I had endless electrical issues with both my Lenar 254 and Mahindra 2525 and we re-wired both of them. I have a reasonable working knowledge of them and if you write to me detailing your problem, I might be able to help.

I can be contacted at [email protected]

There is not much point in trying to get any sense out of the (or any) importer of these things, because even they are willfully ignored by the Chinese factory. It would appear that all China wants to do is sell the new product and they have no understanding about the notion of guarantee or warranty. The whole after sales thing is a complete shambles.

Would I buy a car made in China... !


----------



## tractormanbill

I ordered and sold a front drive axle for a customer's 25411 Lenar that was supplied by Mahindra for their 2525 Mahindra.
Everything was about the same as the Lenar except the bearing area was larger and had to be turned down to fit on the Lenar but it got the customer running again.
Tractorman Bill
www.billstractor.net


----------



## Milliard431

I would like to thank all of you that have added to this post and also offer condolences. I just recently found what appeared to be a great deal on a low hour Lenar 27 hp tractor down here is southwest florida for only $6200. I know nothing about compact tractors except that I need one to replace my ailing back! Thanks to you I know why this 6 year old tractor looks like it is brand new, it probably has never run long enough to get dirty. sounds like I better stick to New Holland, Deere, or Kubota. Since the Deere is a Yanmar then is the only American choice a Challenger which I think is a Catepillar.


----------



## wattsj

Just bought a Lenar 274, have had it a month. Bought it from a guy worked great the first month, now there are leakes every where and brakes have faild and over heating.......Should I just trade it in or keep it for back up?...... I wouldnt sell it to another person I would feel guilty selling this POS to someone else. Im going to buy a Kabota or a Case next week.


----------



## Super

I just bought a Chinese task master. First Chinese tractor I have ever had. Here to say it will be my last. Dose fine unless under a load. Than the blow by looks like someone tossed a smoke bomb under it.


----------



## Wil7171

Does it matter what hydraulic fluid the lenar 274 uses


----------



## PaulH

I have had a Lenar 254II for seven years and had over 1000 hours out of it. It has many of the faults identified elsewhere (poor metallurgy and a tendency to overheat) but has overall performed well given the cost. I live in Central France and have over six acres of grass to maintain, as well as woods to maintain, house to renovate etc. it has done well for all of this. 

However I have now encountered a problem. After about an hours service the engine suddenly looses power and then dies. Sounds like fuel starvation. I have replaced the fuel filter. After priming and ridding all the air it fires up fine. Works for an hour then boof again. When it stalls I have checked the fuel and the priming pump produces nothing. Sounds like some form of intermittent blockage. Can anyone suggest where I start looking? Thanks.


----------



## Nickwelder

PaulH said:


> I have had a Lenar 254II However I have now encountered a problem. After about an hours service the engine suddenly looses power and then dies. Sounds like fuel starvation. I have replaced the fuel filter. After priming and ridding all the air it fires up fine. Works for an hour then boof again. When it stalls I have checked the fuel and the priming pump produces nothing. Sounds like some form of intermittent blockage. Can anyone suggest where I start looking? Thanks.


It's nice to see someone getting some value from one of these cheap tractors for a change.
I would look inside the tank for a ball of grass cuttings, or maybe one of those silver discs that drop out of the lid when people put additive in the tank. These things can slosh around until they come into contact with the feed tube. Once the engine dies, and the suction stops, they float away until the suction catches them again for the next stoppage.
The only other thing I can think of is maybe a split in the rubber diaphragm of the fuel lift pump, which may eventually allow enough air into the system to stall the engine. In fact, any air leak can do that, but that would normally show when you prime it as the bubbles would never stop.
Good luck on your search.


----------



## PaulH

Given the many thousands of these that the Chinese have turned out for internal use as well as export, I would guess that only the dissatisfied resort to the forums. I knew what I was taking on and didn't expect a Rolls for the price of a hatchback. They are really made for those of us who are either proficient or else very keen amateurs (I'm definitely the second category).

Thanks for your suggestions. I have had the feed tube out of the tank and all seems clear. I can't identify a drain for the tank so not able to do a complete check on its contents. 

After leaving the tractor overnight I managed to get it started again and it's now safely back in its shed! Definitely seems like either air in the system or a fuel blockage. The only anomaly I have discovered so far is that the one way valve in the filler cap and the seal around said cap, have perished and I wonder is this leads to insufficient pressure feeding the fuel through? Trying to get a replacement.


----------



## Nickwelder

Hi Paul,

Fuel tanks can only really be checked by taking them off, emptying the contents, and looking inside with a torch or camera.

Farm machines are notorious for having sludge in the bottom of fuel tanks. This can come about by the use of unsuitable filling implements used to get fuel upto the often high tanks, buckets, bottles, old oil cans & watering cans plucked from the side of the barn. Some of these things being used for multiple tasks. 
Diesel, having solvent properties, will lift the residue of the previous use, plus any dust and debris acquired, and dump it into the fuel tank.

If you can’t take off the tank is there anyway you can pump it out with one of those cheap plastic drill driven pumps before looking inside.

I couldn’t follow your reasoning about the filler cap. It is not a sealed system so if the cap is blocked a vacuum would prevent fuel getting to the engine. There is no way that pressure in the tank is used to feed fuel.

Sorry if I’ve misunderstood.

Agricultural machines should always be left with a full tank of fuel to prevent condensation, thus water, entering the tank during the dew point at night. This becomes much more of a problem on seasonal machines left for long periods of inactivity.

Water can lead to corrosion which can flake and block feed lines. Plastic tanks are spared the corrosion but produce significantly more condensation water.

Prevention measures are essential. Check the water trap regularly. Water can destroy the fuel injection pump and injectors. 
If you suspect water in the fuel lines emptying the tank is always preferred but if you can’t a litre of corn cooking oil mixed into a full tank of fuel will absorb any water and allow it to pass harmlessly through the distributor pump and injectors. 

Not than I’m suggesting your machine husbandry techniques are in any way suspect, but it doesn’t hurt to go over this stuff in your mind.


----------



## charliebrown58

When your engine stops. Check the fuel cap on the tank. If there is a vaccum when u take the cap off then u have a pluged over flow hose


----------



## Rusty1212

*Lenar for sale cheep!!*

Mine was the biggest problem since Vietnam ! 
Will sell cheap


----------



## Wil7171

Where are you and how much


----------



## timocarp

I have an Agtraxx model 274-1 which I am told is the same as the Lenar and am having a problem with the lift staying up. I tried using the lock out knob while it was up but it does nothing.. I'm reading I may need to replace some O rings but for the life of me cant tell where to start to get to the piston.. Is it behind the knob? Any help would be VERY appreciated..


----------



## Wil7171

give Tom Skidmore a
call at 903-505-9641. Tom is my technical expert and is helpful on ANY
question on those tractors


----------



## timocarp

So, Is the piston behind the 4 big bolts? It appears I would need to remove the lock out valve and all to ge to the O rings? Is that correct?


----------



## Wil7171

Sorry it took so long but this should help


----------



## Wil7171

Oh and the left side of this picture is where the control knob is under your seat and between your legs


----------



## timocarp

Thank You! Thank You Thank You!!!


----------



## cajuntractors

I found this tractor on Craigslist. http://batonrouge.craigslist.org/grd/5366526109.html
It close to me but after reading all the negatives, I think I may pass. I would be able to go look at
it for anyone in interested.


----------



## Fedup

For what it's worth, I wouldn't recommend ANY Chinese tractors to anyone. I know there are several brands, many from the same manufacturer, just marketed under different names. I also know that some owners are satisfied with their units and don't understand the bad publicity. My point is this -- I never seem to run across those people. The ones I hear from range from somewhat to highly DIS satisfied and most can't wait to get rid of the thing. 
In my opinion, most are simply not well engineered machines. They are crudely manufactured copies of other worldwide brands, and tend to fail in ways and places that can only be explained by poor quality and workmanship. I make every attempt to avoid working on them any more, because all too often when a failure occurs, the first repair isn't always the final solution, and then the repair becomes suspect rather than the machine. 
I'm aware that my comments may well draw some fire from some satisfied owners and/or dealers of these machines, but that's life.


----------

